

Auroracoin is solid and continue its growth - gionn
http://www.reddit.com/r/auroracoin/comments/21qokp/quick_update_on_auroracoin/

======
gus_massa
On the other hand the price dropped form $15 to $1.8 in a week, just after the
airdrop. (From $90 in 3/4?!)
[http://coinmarketcap.com/aur_7.html](http://coinmarketcap.com/aur_7.html)

> _More and more stores are accepting Auroracoin and business where people are
> even selling and buying cars is taking place between people._

I’d like to see a link to the story of someone selling a car for Auroracoin.

